# thick mdf stock???



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a need for some thick mdf material. I would love having a 2"x4" sized stock, or say...4x4, either way I don't want to laminate mdf for thick stock, rather just have a solid piece.

Do any of you know where I can find thick stock?. I don't need sheet sized material, typical board dimensions work for me as I am really only using the material for a special project.

Jim

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*i feel thoo thick...*

thickest i have seen or know of is 2" but only comes in seets. i bought a full sheet (slab) and cut it in 1/2 for 2 work tables.
just letting you know what i know. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What actual size are you looking for? Does it have to be solid...or can it be a glue up of 4 sides. Why can't you do a glue up of layers? What is the project?












 







.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> What actual size are you looking for? Does it have to be solid...or can it be a glue up of 4 sides. Why can't you do a glue up of layers? What is the project?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup! especially if you are painting it...noe edges to seal!!!


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree, you'll want to do a glue-up rather than buy actual product. Jeeze, a 4" thick sheet of MDF would weight a TON (probably literally too). Also i doubt it would be sold that large in sheets like that, more likely it would crack under it's own weight unless fully supported at all times.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't want a sheet, I need to make a few fences for the incra sled kits I bought, don't want to use hardwood due to seasonal changes, would be nice for a few 2x4x96" pieces for cutting up as thick fences. 

2" thick sheet, wow, that....would be heavy, but I suppose could just rip into strips.

How much did you pay for a full [email protected] 2" yhick

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

how about LVL ? it works like super thick plywood

http://www.woodsolutions.com.au/Wood-Product-Categories/Laminated-Veneer-Lumber-LVL
http://www.gp.com/build/product.aspx?pid=1392

go anywhere they are building homes and you can get the cutoffs for free usually..3,4, and even 5 foot long pieces are not uncommon


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Glueing up MDF is probably the easiest and best glue-up you will ever do. Perfectly flat material that really accepts glue well - it don't get any better than that. 
In most cases, other than in large sheets, clamps are not needed. Just a simple rub joint is all that is necessary. Clampless clamping.

Oh, almost forgot, for those that are not familiar with the terminology - a rub joint is describes like this: Take 2 flat prepared pieced of wood, MDF or whatever and put glue on either surface or both if you want. Then rub the 2 pieces together. By the 3rd or 4th rub, the suction really becomes noticable. This strong suction is all the pressure you need for a good glue bond. We can debate the theoretical about air pockets or whatever. I say just try it today and try to break it apart tomorrow.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I laminated 1" thick MDF to make a 2x4 fence for my RAS. TBII worked fine and I haven't had any problems with stability or de-lamination.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I had laminated 3 small pieces together when I got the build it kits, to make the fence, I just thought a solid piece would be better in the end.

I am also a hardware and material junkie, I have the craziest selection of hardware, and in my opinion a decent material selection going as well, adding thick mdf material to my hoard would be a bonus.

The downside is.....sorting the stuff.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## JeffVyain (Dec 16, 2016)

FYI I get 4" thick MDF in 24x96" sheets from Freeman Supply - freemansupply.com under Machinable Media. I make skateboard molds out of it.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

oldmacnut said:


> I don't want a sheet, I need to make a few fences for the incra sled kits I bought, don't want to use hardwood due to seasonal changes, would be nice for a few 2x4x96" pieces for cutting up as thick fences.
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Woodworking Talk


Another option is to buy white Acrylic for a fence. 
It's stable, it's slick and it's very strong. Makes a great fence. 
Sold at many of the Woodwork specialty stores. :smile3:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

JeffVyain said:


> FYI I get 4" thick MDF in 24x96" sheets from Freeman Supply - freemansupply.com under Machinable Media. I make skateboard molds out of it.


Half a decade late there mate. Most people use their first post as an introduction, not to revive a thread thats dead and buried


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

epicfail48 said:


> Half a decade late there mate. Most people use their first post as an introduction, not to revive a thread thats dead and buried


Whoa!!
I missed that entirely. 
I've got to pay attention to the dates on the post. 
Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but I can't picture lifting and cutting 4" thick MDF. Most saws will only cut about 3" and a full sheet of 3/4" MDF weighs 95 lbs. That would put a sheet of 4" 2x8 at around 250 lbs.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

The OP hasn't been on the board since Sept 2013. :surprise2::grin:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Toolman50 said:


> Whoa!!
> I missed that entirely.
> I've got to pay attention to the dates on the post.
> Thanks


Wasn't blaming you in the least mate, just wanted to call out someone who seems to have joined just to dig up an old thread to advertise on


----------



## JeffVyain (Dec 16, 2016)

no advertisement here. i was actually searching google for a different source for 4" thick MDF (have only ever bought from the above link, but they don't take my new employer's credit card, so I needed another source)…won't say the source again cuz it seems like helpful name dropping tightens up the panties around these parts. bottom line is if you're looking for 4" thick MDF, this post pops up on google, so now someone can find it, since nobody had a solution listed in the thread. Thought it was a disservice to hoard the supplier all to myself.

On the topic, cutting this stuff is a massive pain. 250 lbs sounds about right. Cross cuts are the worst, but necessary to get my 12x48 mold size. So…job done. Now if someone searches, they'll find a helpful link …if only they took AmEx. 

Hi. I'm Jeff. I make skateboards, and I try to be helpful when I have the ability.


----------



## Nathan Parker (Jul 23, 2016)

This may or may not be of interest to readers of this thread: 3" X 3" X 48" MDF pieces could be available at no cost from your local home improvement store. The dunnage used with MDF when it's delivered to the store is made of laminated MDF. You can generally get any dunnage for the asking from the store, at least at the places I go.


----------

